# Pucks that get holes and spritz



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Just recently I've been getting repeated sprites and channeling with the hg one and the LR. 15g basket with 15.8g in always stir the grind and then decant into the portafilter. Then tamp. Any ideas why I get repeated shots cracking and spritzing like this? I'm sure it's a technique thing but can't seem to work out why it happens as I keep the technique the same.

Cheers in advance.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Did you change the beans? What's your preinfusion? A video might help.

I used to get some dips in the puck while using 200um IMS screen, but no issues with 35um one.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I use 15g baskets and stick to 15g dose. Some beans are just a tad difficult to get right but it sounds like you'd know that . . . Are you waiting for those first drips before lifting the Lever?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Does it happen with different beans? After decanting into the portafilter, do you stir the grinds and ensure the grinds are evenly distributed? You could also try (if you aren't already) give the portafilter a gentle tap on your bench to collapse any caverns which can cause channelling. But be careful not to tap the portafilter too hard as this can split the puck.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Yeah seems more one bean. Wish I could send a vid but it doesn't happen all the time. Tried tapping the pf. The spritz occurs almost instantly which makes me wonder if the pre infusion bar is too high- except the next shot same beans is typically the same


----------



## d_lash (Aug 30, 2014)

You stir then decant? Is it possible to stir in the portafilter? If you are using the HG tumbler thing: put it on the portafilter, pull the middle out, coffee falls down, stir (i use a wooden barbecue skewer, but whatever you have), remove the tumbler, quick tap, tamp.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

I've tried in both ways stirring in the tumbler and letting it drop and also stirring in the timber and then again in the pf. I guess it's one of those mysteries! Probably the beans as mainly the latest ones. Nearly all gone now anyway. If it happens again with any frequency I'll film it and post it. Cheers guys!


----------

